# Do we get dual play glasses along with cinema 3d TV?



## Sam22 (Sep 14, 2012)

I read on web that LG is giving 6 pairs of passive 3d glasses along with their cinema 3d TVs, what about dual play glasses?
We have to buy them separately or they are also coming with TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I read on web that LG is giving 6 pairs of passive 3d glasses along with their cinema 3d TVs, what about dual play glasses?
> We have to buy them separately or they are also coming with TV?



LG WRman Sherlock here!

All LG World Record TVs come with 4 pairs of passive 3D glasses.  In addition to those 4 passive 3D glasses, the LM7600 and LM8600 come with an addition 2 pairs of Dual Play glasses.  For those with other models, you can purchase the Dual Play glasses separately.  If you don't really want to buy new Dual Play glasses, you can simply make Dual Play glasses yourself with 2 pairs of normal passive 3D glasses!  If you wish to know how to make the Dual Play glasses, let me know!

For more information, feel free to ask or go to 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply WR Sherlock.....
Can i  make the Dual Play glasses myself? Would love to know about the technology.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Sam22 again, LG WRman Sherlock here, 

It is your lucky day. You certainly can make the Dual Play glasses yourself. Follow this link to the magic land and have an awesome time marveling at your craftsmanship *www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=143907255754901 Cheers mate. 

If you have any further questions, check out the official site at: 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India

LG WRman Sherlock out!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting video - it may appeal to DIYers! Personally. I would save myself all the trouble, and sacrificing my perfectly good glasses - and simply get new Dual Play glasses - they are available for about Rs. 600 apiece.


----------

